# Ask only 5 questions to figure out a NT



## darknight0522 (Jul 13, 2010)

*Ask only 3 questions to figure out a NT*

The only information you are given about a person *A* is that he/she is a *NT*....*A* doesnt know anything about MBTI or cognitive functions ..

You are allowed to ask only *3 quick questions* to figure out whether he is INTJ,ENTP,INTP or ENTJ...

It is also assumed that *A* never tells lies....

What questions would you ask?

_It should be 3 instead of 5 in the title_

Edit:3 equations to figure out 2 unknowns should not be theoretically impossible(linear)...also a NT who doesnt know about MBTI is also impossible...but lets assume its true so that you can not directly ask *A* questions like Do you use Te,Ne?.....no descriptive questions


----------



## a space whale (Jul 12, 2011)

Q1. Tell me about god


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Too bad for this rule:


> *A* doesnt know anything about MBTI or cognitive functions ..


Otherwise it would be very easy:



> Question 1. Are you an INTJ?
> If yes, the person is an INTJ.
> If no, go to question 2.
> 
> ...


----------



## darknight0522 (Jul 13, 2010)

Jennywocky said:


> Too bad for this rule:
> 
> 
> Otherwise it would be very easy:


 one question is to find whether *A* is introverted/extroverted....

If he is introverted then he is either Ni-Te or Ti-Ne
Similarly extroverted" Ne-Ti or Te-Ni

the next two questions would be to figure out one of the two possibilities...so 3 questions should be enough..


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

darknight0522 said:


> one question is to find whether *A* is introverted/extroverted....


So what's the _specific_ question you would ask to decisively determine intro/extroversion?

I think you can probably come up with a single question with a 75-80% success rate, but it's kind of hard to boil it down to one question.

Which throws the rest of the answer into doubt.


----------



## darknight0522 (Jul 13, 2010)

Jennywocky said:


> So what's the _specific_ question you would ask to decisively determine intro/extroversion?
> 
> I think you can probably come up with a single question with a 75-80% success rate, but it's kind of hard to boil it down to one question.
> 
> Which throws the rest of the answer into doubt.


Maybe if he 100% of one type its possible to figure out with 3 questions...but if he a borderline then we have a problem..I dont know the questions ...maybe others can figure out 3 questions that have high success rate...I was considering an ideal model just for fun


----------



## Liara (Jul 20, 2011)

I think it can be decided between NTP and NTJ very quickly, at least.

One question: Do you think this thread is a waste of time? :mellow:


----------



## Istbkleta (Apr 30, 2011)

Liara said:


> I think it can be decided between NTP and NTJ very quickly, at least.
> 
> One question: Do you think this thread is a waste of time? :mellow:


*YES!
*



like most of them


----------



## darknight0522 (Jul 13, 2010)

Liara said:


> I think it can be decided between NTP and NTJ very quickly, at least.
> 
> One question: Do you think this thread is a waste of time? :mellow:


I found a website that says that out of the 72 questions in
Personality test based on Jung and Briggs Myers typology
20 questions are enough to completely determine the MBTI functions...answers of some of the 72 questions would follow from the others....or in the other words some questions are irrelevant...72 questions are needed to calculate the percentage/strength of the 4 letters...but if you are not interested in how strong your preferences are as an ENTJ then fewer questions would suffice...which is somewhat true if the person has very strong function preferences...

from that I deduced if their claim is true and if you know a person is NT then you just need 3 questions...of course it would not be reliable

I agree its a complete waste of time...but their claim is really interesting...


----------



## bigtex1989 (Feb 7, 2011)

3 equations with 2 unknowns makes the system over defined and impossible to solve UNLESS two of these equations are linearly dependent in which case you can throw one out anyway giving you 2 equations and 2 unknowns. Now that that is out of the way,

1) How do you feel about people?

2) How willing are you to lead?

3) Do you do or think about doing?


----------



## darknight0522 (Jul 13, 2010)

How many boyfriends/girlfriends *A* had before the age of 15?

If answer is 0 maybe INTP, 1 INTJ,2 highly extroverted ENTP :laughing:...I dont know about ENTJs ...

How many hours during the day do you spend on your computer?

If 16-19hrs-INTP, 12-15hrs-INTJ,9-12-ENTP..no idea about ENTJ..


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

1. Would you rather work alone or with a team? 
2. [insert ni or ne related question here]

All you need are 2 questions; the 3rd question would be your safeguard.


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

darknight0522 said:


> I found a website that says that out of the 72 questions in
> Personality test based on Jung and Briggs Myers typology
> 20 questions are enough to completely determine the MBTI functions...


I am pretty sure reducing the test to 20 questions would lower its statistical reliability by significant amounts.


----------

